# est passé



## BASILARG

Buonasera:

Come tradurreste questa frase:
*De six trains par jour en janvier, la compagnie est passé a dix *..
Io direi da sei treni per giorno in gennaio, la ditta ha passato a dieci ... (in questo caso il verbo passare è intransitivo). Sbaglio ?
Grazie tante


----------



## matoupaschat

BASILARG said:


> Buonasera:
> 
> Come tradurreste questa frase:
> *De six trains par jour en janvier, la compagnie est passée a dix *..
> Io direi da sei treni per giorno in gennaio, la ditta ha passato a dieci ... (in questo caso il verbo passare è intransitivo). Sbaglio ?
> Grazie tante


 
Intransitivo, sí . E vuole "essere" come ausiliare . Cfr : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/passare.shtml 
=> "Da sei treni per giorno in gennaio, la compagnia è passata a dieci ..."
Per compagnia, cfr *6.* di : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/compagnia.shtml


----------



## BASILARG

Ciao Matoupaschat:
Ti ringrazio la tua risposta. Ma mi sono accorta che Io ho fatto due confusioni:
La frase in Francese testuale è:
...de six trains par jour en janvier, l*e Sapsan est passé *à dix ... (le Sapsan est une entreprise de femin de fer russe). Io ho dovuto scrivere " entreprise " invece di compagnie... 
Questa frase vuol dire che la ditta ha costruito o meso in fuonzionamiento tanti treni ...


Io penso che il verbo passare nella frase in italiano è transitivo (è invece Io ho scritto intransitivo, mi scusi)

Per questo Io credo che deva usarse l´ausiliare Avere invece di Essere.
Ma però la frase in francese mi fa anche pensare.
Cosa ne pensi 
Se Io non sono chiara fatemelo sapere, vi prego
A pronto


----------



## matoupaschat

BASILARG said:


> Ciao Matoupaschat:
> Ti ringrazio la tua risposta. Ma mi sono accorta che Io ho fatto due confusioni:
> La frase in Francese testuale è:
> ...de six trains par jour en janvier, l*e Sapsan est passé *à dix ... (le Sapsan est une entreprise de femin de fer russe). Io ho dovuto scrivere " entreprise " invece di compagnie...
> Questa frase vuol dire che la ditta ha costruito o meso in fuonzionamiento tanti treni ...
> 
> 
> Io penso che il verbo passare nella frase in italiano è transitivo (è invece Io ho scritto intransitivo, mi scusi)
> 
> Per questo Io credo che deva usarse l´ausiliare Avere invece di Essere.
> Ma però la frase in francese mi fa anche pensare.
> Cosa ne pensi
> Se Io non sono chiara fatemelo sapere, vi prego
> A pronto


Ciao BASILARG,
Il verbo passare può essere sia transitivo che intransitivo . Qui, è intransitivo, dato che non ha un complemento oggetto . Leggi bene il link che ti ho indicato: tutto c'è . Dunque l'ausiliare da usare è "essere".
D'accordo con "la ditta" ; allora, in italiano, Sapsan è femminile, come se fosse sottintesa la parola "ditta" . Dunque, la tua frase sarà "Da sei treni per giorno in gennaio, la Sapsan è passata a ... "


----------



## BASILARG

Ciao Matoupaschat:
Grazie. La tua spiegazione è stata più chiara. E anche ho letto il link attentamente, come mi hai suggerito. 
Arrivederci


----------

